# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Medicijn Metanor

## marina63

Hoi,kan er iemand mij info over eventuele bijwerkingen van het geneesmiddel Metanor geven. Mijn zoon van 17 jaar heeft dit medicijn in het pijncentrum van UZA antwerpen voorgeschreven gekregen voor onverklaarbare rugpijn. Hij had al 3 infiltraties gekregen op vrij korte tijd waarbij hij totaal geen baat bij heeft gehad. Dan hebben ze uiteindelijk Metanor voorgeschreven, daar is mijn zoon niet volledig pijnvrij mee maar het is beter verdraagbaar. Maar hij krijgt wel een aantal medische problemen waarvan we ons afvragen of het van de Metanor zou kunnen zijn. In het pijncentrum leggen ze niet direct de link maar we zijn er toch nie gerust op. Zijn er mensen zijn die eventueel meer info hebben of ook bijwerkingen ondervonden hebben ?
Mvg Marina63

----------


## Yv

Welke medische problemen heeft je zoon?

----------


## marina63

Vooral probleem met de blaas. Pijn en moeilijk kunnen plassen. We hebben de normale onderzoeken laten uitvoeren ( urinestaal,echografie) en dat was allemaal in orde.

----------

